# Worst cubes ever?



## wearephamily1719 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey guys,
I was wondering, which cubes do you think are the worst ever produced? Ex: V-Cube, Rubik's Brand, etc. 

This doesn't have to be for 3x3 or any nxn puzzles. It could also be other WCA and non-wca events.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

all clocks


----------



## ujiholp (Nov 30, 2019)

Dayan Panshi


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 30, 2019)

I got a cube from Questacon in Canberra on a school camp. It can pop with a 45 degree turn. I average 26 seconds, and with this cube I can only get 4 minute times.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 30, 2019)

I couldn't believe how awful a Rubik's brand 2x2 was when I made the mistake of buying one, circa 1998. I though my engineering skills would be able to sort it out, but no. Having to physically break it to get it apart was a bad start. I carefully examined how things moved, and filed/sanded down various parts so it seemed to be much looser, and I confidently re-glued it together. Only to find it was very loose most of the time, but when certain pieces randomly aligned in the 'wrong' way, it would tighten up badly. Ghastly thing. Plus, I recall it had those paper stickers. Paper is great for some things, like books. But not cube stickers.


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 1, 2019)

Definitely a "Greenbrier 3D puzzle cube", you get what you pay for.

For $1.00 USD.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 1, 2019)

The Meilong Kilominx


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 1, 2019)

Old Rubik’s 4x4
Last year a kid on the bus asked me to solve it, and I did most of it, but I got parity(I knew parity, I just didn’t want to do it). The layers were soooo bad. Sometimes when you turn one layer, the opposite layer would turn. The inners were terrible too, they always locked up and got jammed. Parity would have been so bad to do.


----------



## eyeballboi (Dec 1, 2019)

the Rubik's 3x3,t he thing is so bad that me and some kids at school got one and chucked it around until the core snapped, which happens very easy if you throw it hard on the cement. The next day we did the same, but the Rubik's is so hard it didn't break.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 1, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Is it worse than the Rubik's 5x5 though? Personally I'd rate the ShengShou GEM 2x2 as worse than the MeiLong KiloMinx, because it's a pig.
> ShengShou suckered me again recently and released a stickerless Legend 2x2, which I bought, only to discover it was basically a non-textured GEM. Ouch...


Hmmm... If it's not worse than the Rubik's 5x5, it's sure close. The Meilong Kilominx is really, really bad.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 1, 2019)

My big cube mains


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 1, 2019)

Dollar store cube.


----------



## efattah (Dec 2, 2019)

People think the original 3x3 Rubik's cube from 1980 was the 'worst' cube, but actually it was an absolute DREAM compared to the 'clone' cubes, of which the 'Wonderful Puzzler' was the most common. Being slightly cheaper, it sold many units, but it was horrible. Those of us that were 'cubers' refused to use anything but the 'original' Rubik's cube, which turned way better. The Wonderful Puzzler was basically impossible to turn without putting vaseline inside, which was the only lube available at the time. Silicon lubes didn't exist yet.

Having said that, the Rubik's Revenge was probably even worse. I still have one. It is the original 4x4 made by Rubik's around 1982.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 3, 2019)

eyeballboi said:


> the Rubik's 3x3,t he thing is so bad that me and some kids at school got one and chucked it around until the core snapped, which happens very easy if you throw it hard on the cement. The next day we did the same, but the Rubik's is so hard it didn't break.


I use one as my main, but mine is the 2.0 which after breaking in is kinda nice! 
So...
Without a doubt, the Rubik’s 4x4 and 5x5.
Cement.


----------



## Sion (Dec 3, 2019)

Worst 3x3 ever: I got a dollar store cube from amazon once. Stiff as a brick, whole layer flew off when I tried to do a forward cut at 1/8 a cubie.

Worst WCA ever: Rubik's 4x4. It's just one of those cubes that will never ever be good no matter how hard you try to set it up. It uses an outdated WitEden mechanism too.

Worst Non WCA ever: LimCube Pineapple. Insanely unstable, need to align everything perfectly, which it never wants to do. I guess it could be good with magnets, but why would you waste time putting them in a non WCA?

Worst mass Modern 3x3: Hard to say.I define modern as 2015 onwards, and only considering major companies. I'd need to say the Thunderclap v2 was pretty awful. Atrociously heavy, had no M-slice corner cutting, and insanely flimsy.

The senhuan Mars was also the same case. both were extremely awful cubes that nearly ruined the reputations of their brands/subbrands.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 3, 2019)

Mini Party City cubes. They basically dont turn, and when they do it pops shortly after


----------



## stoic (Dec 3, 2019)

ujiholp said:


> Dayan Panshi


^^Definitely the most disappointing cube ever.

I've an old Alexander's Star, which was always a puzzle renowned for its terrible turning - deservedly so.


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 1, 2020)

Rubik"s Neon Type


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Apr 1, 2020)

v cube 6
lanlan skewb
shengshou square 1
meilong 6x6-9x9
and is that the real Derby Cuber or am I in the matrix?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Dian Sheng 3x3


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Thunderclap v2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Gan 356 XS


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Gan 356 XS


April fools?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> April fools?


I do dislike it but it was meant as an april fools joke.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Apr 2, 2020)

the qiyi dino cube is bad for two reasons
1. it's basically a skewb, it just has 3 layers and it gets pretty boring pretty fast
2.it locks up super easy


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 6, 2020)

Sorry about using the user name Derpy Cuber .
I didn,t know about the youtuber.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

Gan and Rubiks collaboration but in GAN 356 Air SM purple screws inside and make it super loose. I average 24 and I can only get like 2 minute time


----------

